

My Startup Now Has a Home, Check it Out - CANWorkSmart
http://blog.canworksmart.com/2011/08/a-tour-of-can-head-quarters/

======
A-K
Very nice! Wood floors, high ceilings, and lots of open space. Good deal.

~~~
CANWorkSmart
Thanks! The floors are bamboo which might be even better than wood, because it
grows faster than trees which makes it more sustainable. If you are in Omaha
should stop by, and check it out. Also, I hope you continue to subscribe to
our blog, we love sharing new ideas and having smart conversations.

------
tomwaddington
Looks like a great space, and Omaha is a fantastic city!

~~~
CANWorkSmart
Thanks!!! After 3 years it is a great place to call our own. And Omaha is a
great city. We are so happy to be apart of all the exciting startup activity
in Omaha.

Where in the world are you located? If you are around Omaha, will you be at
the Silicon Prairie News Birthday Party today.

------
CANWorkSmart
Thanks!!! After 3 years it is a great place to call our own. And Omaha is a
great city. We are so happy to be apart of all the exciting startup activity
in Omaha.

